# RW cobia report 4/10



## Capt. Myles Colley (Mar 12, 2008)

4 for 10 today all migrating fish. The pop seemed to be between portofino and S curves on the color change. My son caught his first one today.


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

That's a great day. Glad you could put your boy on one


----------



## straycat (Jul 26, 2008)

Good job, love when the kids get involved

Straycat


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Congrats Myles and lil man!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Congrats to your boy on his first of many!


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

DANG! congrats! we looked there real hard on sunday and saw nothin!


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

Excellent job Myles! I'm sure little Myles was thrilled!


----------



## Fishhead706 (Apr 26, 2009)

Great job for the little guy!


----------



## James Fink (Oct 2, 2007)

Congrats Mylo! That is way cool!


----------



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

Finally a good Cobia report. Way to go.


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Nice


----------



## Foulhook (Apr 26, 2010)

Great experience for the boys but you may have spoiled them too. It will always be hard to top that.


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

nice!!


----------

